# One eyed rat.



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

So, I took in a one-eyed rat and his brother today... very long story as to how these little guys were acquired, but at least now they are out of the steralite bin they were living in.

The one who appears to be winking is the one with only one eye. Here they are, in their Q-tine cage:


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Aw. Do they have names yet?


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Nope, they don't.  They haven't really shown any of their personality yet (they're so very skittish), so I have no clue what to name them.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

good luck with the naming. they are adorable =]


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ah right. Well good luck with them  hopefully they'll become less scared.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I hope so. I've never had rats so skittish. It's hard because they're almost adults, but have had no actual handling... so it's going to take a lot of work.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Aww, if only they knew how much better their lives are going to be. They'll find out soon enough. Cuties!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awww the poor little guys  no wonder they're quite scared. Is there a shortened story to how you got them?


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

This girl was mass breeding... she had a lot of tanks and steralite bins... she was breeding for snake food, or for pets. The ones that turned out hooded were for snake food and the ones that turned out any other color were sold as pets. 

At any rate, things got out of control and she had to surrender them. These ones were some of the oldest, and were "too ugly" for homes... especially the one with only one eye. They've been together since birth, and I could hardly have separated them.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awww he's not too ugly, in fact it could be classed as making him cuter! Apart from the fact it's sad he lost his eye, but I'm sure he's fine with one. Do you know what happened to his eye?

I wonder why only the hooded ones, my two are hooded. Maybe she classed them as "ugly" too. 

It's nice they're still together and now are in a better home


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I had been told that his mother clawed his eye out. I don't know how any one could narrow it down to knowing that it was his mother; it probably could have been any rat he was housed with at the time. I don't know what age it occurred, either.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ouch


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

aaw good luck with them, atleast they have a loving home now, i hope they come around soon. It mades me cry everytime i hear stories about rats being bred to feed snakes!!
keep us updated on how there doing


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh! Good luck with them


----------



## tdnrat (Jul 23, 2008)

Cute x


----------

